# Sunday's Show and Tell ...1/9/22



## jd56 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hope all fared well this holiday season. It was also the season to pick the familie's attics, basements, sheds and pole barns.
Hope someone found the holy grail.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Coming to a swap meet near you....eventually. Mens is older amateur restoration. Girls is original paint.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2022)

Scored a nice seat for my Elgin and finally took delivery of my pool pump floor door for my project out back! The pool pump is under the patio concrete that now can be poured.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 9, 2022)

This Iver sold for $300 at an auction yesterday, I didn't get it (kinda rough). I did buy this sterring wheel, tach and 4 wagon wheels,  I did a little research the sterring wheel is a 63-67 Vette, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

A couple late arriving Christmas presents this week.


----------



## iceman (Jan 9, 2022)

Here are a few I picked Up in Dec.  a Nishiki and an Apollo both are in nice original condition and will find new homes in the spring. And a Cannondale Lefty. I have not had one of these before, it rides really nice and after changing the tires it will become this years gravel bike.Happy New Year.


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2022)

I need to find a bike !!!!!!.....I am finding things like Homer Simpson watch for a dollar.At least he talks.........


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1545186
> 
> View attachment 1545187



Killer bell!


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 9, 2022)

Gifts from my lovely wife this week...

Really cool book on The Who





Some Big Honkin' bars for my Spitfire







This Frankie & Annette DVD set





& this came with my valve caps in my stocking...I thought it was cool!






Happy Sunday Yall!

😎


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 9, 2022)

Found  a cool old Higgins , might be a good one for a TRM conversion


----------



## RPower (Jan 9, 2022)

My favorite room in the house and a couple noise makers from FleaBay...


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 9, 2022)

*This 1948 Schwinn Whizzer with H engine recently followed me home... 
I sold it about 20 years ago and now it's back lol 
Anyone have a belt cover for it with some patina ??*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2022)

Some nice scores on my road trip back from the Hershey house this week.  And a few things were waiting upon my return.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 9, 2022)

TrustRust said:


> *This 1948 Schwinn Whizzer with H engine recently followed me home...
> I sold it about 20 years ago and now it's back lol
> Anyone have a belt cover for it with some patina ??*
> 
> View attachment 1545360



Diggin the Mustache bars! That's what I put on the "wheezer" I built for dad.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 9, 2022)

Added a couple of badges for project bikes I have in the wait line, a set of crusty Panther fenders, and a Colson project to get me one step closer to having a parallel double bar from each manufacturer that made one.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Gifts from my lovely wife this week...
> 
> Really cool book on The Who
> 
> ...



Funny, I bought some red glass license plate reflectors ( 2 for $19.00/turned into about 2 for $45.00 after Canadian exchange, shipping, tax and duty) from Lowbrow Customs in Ohio last week. They are sweet and arrived in 2 days!! One of these came in the order. It's cool, but I shamelessly recycled it.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

I actually forget if I posted this Esso license plate topper I bought from a antique dealer a few weeks back. It's pretty minty and I'm considering putting on my 1961 Corvette. I dunno. Too many "do dads" look lame on vintage cars. I may just keep it on my Esso wall in the Man cave.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Gifts from my lovely wife this week...
> 
> Really cool book on The Who
> 
> ...



That would make a sweet bookmark. Dang...I shouldn't have recycled mine.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Found  a cool old Higgins , might be a good one for a TRM conversion
> 
> View attachment 1545217
> 
> ...



Nice, looks really straight. Gals didn't hop off at 5 mph when going in for lunch.  Ha!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 9, 2022)

Nashman you could always get another Vette!!!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 9, 2022)

Big spender this week $10 garage sale finds 
For both items 
Mexican spice grinder 
Lamp for working on smalls


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 9, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Funny, I bought some red glass license plate reflectors ( 2 for $19.00/turned into about 2 for $45.00 after Canadian exchange, shipping, tax and duty) from Lowbrow Customs in Ohio last week. They are sweet and arrived in 2 days!! One of these came in the order. It's cool, but I shamelessly recycled it.



I'm going to get one of those frames that businesses use to show their 1st dollar bill...





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Gifts from my lovely wife this week...
> 
> Really cool book on The Who
> 
> ...



I think I used a few of the images in that Who book to paint the back of jean jackets in high school to make money. I probably painted a dozen of them between '85-'87. I made myself a killer one of a tiger. I made all sorts U-2 ,Lynard Skynard, Jimi, and a couple crazy ones for my friend the thrash drummer with less then desirable graphics and titles. Haha I wonder if any still exist.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Big spender this week $10 garage sale finds
> For both items
> Mexican spice grinder
> Lamp for working on smalls
> ...



Those lamps are great. Real classic industrial look and heavy base. You can zoom in the beam with that flex arm. Nice spice grinder too. Sweet deal for 10 clams!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 1545186
> 
> View attachment 1545187



Is that a first addition of the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 9, 2022)

Schwinn1776 said:


> Is that a first addition of the Wizard of Oz?



Yes, slowly building up the first 14 books. First, editions, 1st state.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 9, 2022)

Rust_Trader said:


> Yes, slowly building up the first 14 books. First, editions, 1st state.



That's awesome 😎👍 My dad before he pasted had quite a few first addition books. Not sure what happened to all of them.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 9, 2022)

I bought a pair of repop pedals and a silver ray shell.


----------



## falconer (Jan 9, 2022)

Estate sale find, vintage skateboard


----------



## Hastings (Jan 9, 2022)

Nice condition addition to the ice cream sign collection. Found it last summer and put it right into a box for safe keeping..finally put it up today! when I wired my house a decade ago I put an outlet up there just in case..runs on a little timer.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks to a good friend I was able to get this 61 Schwinn American for my collection today. It’s gonna look great next to my 61 radiant green Speedster!


----------



## Kato (Jan 9, 2022)

I've known about this bike for a little while - it became available and I had to pull the trigger. Looking forward to doing homework / research on it and trying to figure out how much to clean it / not clean it up. Pretty sure it's a Miami built Standard based on prior research.


----------



## 1439Mike (Jan 9, 2022)

Great bike/pretty color.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 9, 2022)

This popped up last thursday as a moving sale.. original screamer then gave me the blue for free!! and bargain priced hawthorne as a surprise too.. then all the parts on top for free....


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2022)

Got this 53 Header tank frame ( thanks @rideahiggins ) to help my project, had the tank for 30+yrs, need to see if I can blend the differently faded maroon, still need some og paint parts or a complete 53 Maroon & gold bike.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 9, 2022)

Found this old school board 🛹 at the Goodwill.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Some items arrived from France this week.
The most elusive tyre size for early French bikes, 700A, I'll be fitting them on the 'Cycles Morot'.....




An early French 'Le Lauteret' derailleur system for 2 or 3 speeds for another project.....












Just need a 2 or 3 speed French threaded freewheel, and to make a cable; then I'll be ready to attempt the Col Du Lauteret,  LOL!


----------



## gkeep (Jan 10, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Some items arrived from France this week.
> The most elusive tyre size for early French bikes, 700A, I'll be fitting them on the 'Cycles Morot'.....
> View attachment 1546081
> 
> ...



Are those Vee Rubber Co 37-642s? Those are an elusive creature!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

‘36 c model , cool rider already tore it all down and cleaned it up a little and straighten the for and greased everything! Super rad early c with the killer Ben hur badge!


















Sorry no after pictures yet…coming soon


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 10, 2022)

Next will be to get the light and horn working!


----------



## Junktown (Jan 15, 2022)

A couple old 1930s neon signs.
I wonder how much neon is to do?


----------



## locomotion (Jan 15, 2022)

Junktown said:


> A couple old 1930s neon signs.
> I wonder how much neon is to do?View attachment 1549676



call Mike Wolfe, they often have neon done
or search who they use (from past episodes)


----------



## Nashman (Jan 15, 2022)

Junktown said:


> A couple old 1930s neon signs.
> I wonder how much neon is to do?View attachment 1549676



Balloonatic ( name on Cabe) used to do neon. Try him. I'm not sure how you use his Cabe name to contact.​


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 15, 2022)

@Balloonatic


----------



## Junktown (Jan 15, 2022)

Ok tx


----------



## Nashman (Jan 16, 2022)

A helpful Caber showed me how to link a name with a message. He is @Billythekid . Maybe @Balloonatic  can help with neon advice. Maybe I'll do this all day?  Ha!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 3, 2022)

I do neon in Los Angeles, but don't ship for obvious reasons. Cost of just the glass can run $45 per letter, plus the pattern ($250 sometimes) and the cost of transformer ($150) approx. Also, glass housings, they're about $25 each and you need two per unit. 

I suggest you look for local neon shops wherever you are. It's getting harder and harder to find benders, the old guys are retiring, and few younger guys who want to learn.


----------

